# Names for Twins



## Hooked (15/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## M.Adhir (15/4/21)

If you are their aunty or uncle.. And they are a girl and boy.
Name them Denise and Denephew

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Hooked (15/4/21)

Co and Vid
DL and MTL

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (15/4/21)

Bennie and Oopsie

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## vicTor (15/4/21)

Entheon and Hadeon

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## M.Adhir (15/4/21)

Identical twins :
Copy and Paste

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## M.Adhir (15/4/21)

Almost identical twins :
Authentic and SXK

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (16/4/21)

Nic & Nak
Abra & Cadabra
And the list goes on!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (16/4/21)

Ham and Burger

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## JurgensSt (16/4/21)

I use to call a friend of mine's twins Copy and Paste

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## zadiac (16/4/21)

This and That
More and Less
Come and Go
Up and Down
Tomorrow and Yesterday
Left and Right

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (16/4/21)

Ike and Tina.
Sonny and Cher
Barbie and Ken
Michael and Jackson ?
Heaven and Nevaeh [heaven reversed]

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Mr. B (16/4/21)

Planned and Unplanned

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stranger (16/4/21)

I know some twins and I call each of them ... my favorite. They take absolute delight in fooling me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## alex1501 (16/4/21)

Gin and Tonic
Rum and Coke
Loch and Ness

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Stranger (16/4/21)

Do and don't
Fook yu and fook mi
Mi up and Yu down

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## THE REAPER (16/4/21)

Oopsie daisy

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## THE REAPER (16/4/21)

I&J

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------

